# Findlay



## Opa

Are the docks in at the boat ramp??

How's the crappie fishing??

Thanks


----------



## Jim Barger Sr

Yep, was by there yesterday. Don't know about the crappie, but no boats were out. Should be starting I would think.


----------



## ress

A few have been caught the last couple days, water still needs to warm abit, over the weekend it was 51.


----------



## clock876

Went to findlay yesterday,the wind was crazy three footers easy.Kicked my butt.Got two really nice catfish and a nice smallie.No WB yet got to be on soon.


----------



## Curly

> Went to findlay yesterday,the wind was crazy three footers easy.Kicked my butt.Got two really nice catfish and a nice smallie.No WB yet got to be on soon.


Just out of curiosity where did you catch the cats at? I used to live in findlay and i always caught big cats on the northeast corner of res. #2. You mentioned the wind.....i always catch cats in the wind...especially when the wind is out of the west. When theres no wind on the resevoir i stay home. The cat in my avatar is from findlay 13 pounds. I caught many catfish over 8 pounds and hardly ever caught one smaller than 4 pounds. And i'm not guessing on the weights....i weigh almost all my fish on a digital scale then release. I do keep some cats sometimes though....nothing better than beer battered catfish!


----------



## clock876

The res is startin to heat up


----------



## leovpin

Nice smalie!


----------



## hazmat247

Nice Smallmouth!

Was that smallie from #1 or #2? 

White bass should be going strong soon, I saw the carp starting to spawn on Friday, once that happens the white bass come in and feed like crazy on the eggs


----------



## clock876

All fish caught that day was from #1. Most on minnows.Saw the carp as well was hoping it was time.That place must have been real cold this year.


----------



## Weekender#1

The walleye have been hitting very well in the past week or two. After dark (10 PM ) with a small jig or roostertail, standing on the rocks and casting. All I will say is I have been seeing a lot of fish taken. Most very small and back they go but many eaters coming in. Findlay Res II, Monday night, 5 guys 14 eyes with 5 keepers. light line and light lure works best.


----------



## hazmat247

Thanks for the report guys, I'll be out there either Friday eve or Saturday on my dads boat in #2. I may try the shore fishing for some smallies today or tomorrow too.


----------



## clock876

5,Crappie
2,Walleyes
1,white bass
All after dark on the smallest stuff i have ever used,nothing with any size but fun none the less.


----------



## hazmat247

Went out to #2 on Friday 430 - 8pm, trolling crankbaits and casting along shore. Caught two 17" walleye and a real nice white bass. Thought there would be more white bass action, but not yet


----------



## walkerdog

walleye and white bass are hitting like crazy. In a week and 3 days me and 2 buddys brought home 44 walleyes all within 14-23 inch range. We threw back prolly another 30-40 that were under 14. The white bass are really hitting hard now also. I couldn't even tell you how many of those we caught. At least a hundred or so. Dont keep em so i throw them all back. Caught maybe a dozen crappie and a handfull of catfish. All useing shad rap #5 and worm harnesses. All fish were caught between 9pm and 3am. Trolling. My fishing partners cant go at all this week so i'll be fishing alone. So if any of you want to get in the action send me a message or get at me at the resivoir. I drive a white f150 with a 15ft blue elgin boat. i have a seat open on my boat . I have a ton of pics that i will post as soon as i can figure out how to do so.


----------



## walkerdog

Not the best pictures in the world they came from my phone.



may 8th- 1 walleye.....no pic

may 9th- 2 walleye.....no pic

may 10th- 17 walleye....









may 11th- 8 walleye....









may 12th- 4 walleye and a 14inch crappie...









may 13th- 2 walleye...









may 14th- SKUNKED!!!!

may 15th- 8 walleye....









may 16th- 3 walleye.....no pic

Last night may 17th- 2 walleye....


----------



## rutty

Very nice fish! seems to be biting here and there for you at least. 

By the way, I hope you had more than just you and your buddy on May 10th fishing with you.


----------



## clock876

Going tonight.Got my hopes up,,Be on the back bank or the back cornner of #1.'


----------



## Opa

why is the night fishing so much better than the daytime??


----------



## clock876

Did get 6 crappie and 4 eye but none keepers..I think it has alot to do with how clear the water is..No wind did not help any.


----------



## creekrock

Is there any place around Findlay to buy minnows?


----------



## walkerdog

creekrock said:


> Is there any place around Findlay to buy minnows?


P&A Bait and Tackle
215 Jefferson St
Findlay
419-423-8488..Maren Pepple.


----------



## yonderfishin

Opa said:


> why is the night fishing so much better than the daytime??


There are certain types of fish that feed better at night or during the sunrise or sunset. Walleye, bass, catfish are predators and take advantage of other fish laying low and not being as active at night , easier to hunt and less of a chase. They are caught during daylight hours too but atleast at certain times of the year they are more agressive at night. Night fishing depends a lot on the weather and even the phase of the moon seems to have an effect , could be just that there is more available light coming from a fuller moon than from a sliver of one. Another reason fishing "can" be better at night is that there is usually less people fishing then.


----------



## walkerdog

I went out again last night between 9 and midnight and came up with these keepers. I threw back 6 small walleye and probably 30-40 white bass. Couldn't keep those worthless things off my hook. lol.


----------



## creekrock

walkerdog said:


> P&A Bait and Tackle
> 215 Jefferson St
> Findlay
> 419-423-8488..Maren Pepple.


Thanks Walkerdog, I will check it out. 

Creekrock


----------



## leovpin

I just got back from the reservoir. I fished for just a little bit, from 8:45 pm to around 10:00 pm or so. I caught 5 white bass - keepers if I were to keep them - and one 12"-ish walleye (my first one ever!) that went back in the water also. I was using half a crawler about 4 feet under a bobber, casting about 10, 15 ft off the bank. I also through a tiny white rooster tail that caught one of the white bass. There were lots of boats in the water and a decent number of people fishing from the bank. It finally feels like summer is coming!


----------



## walkerdog

We caught a few more last night. Slow start picked up late


----------



## hazmat247

Went out this morning with my dad, caught almost 100 White bass between the 2 of us (catch & release). Fun times!


----------



## Littlelunker

Went out with wife tonight, from about 10pm to 12:30am. It was her first time out this year, she got a few bites but due to a bad hook (my fault), she wasn't getting them set very well. I caught a couple of white bass, around the 11" range, tossed them back. Lots of boats out, we were up near the dock and ramp area fishing off shore. Crawlers under lighted bobber, about 3-4 ft down.


----------



## ress

The last 3 nights have been awesome! Starts about 8:45 and goes till around 11 for me. 6 keeper walleye and 4 keeper crappie. East side of #2. 1/16th oz and 2in green twister tail. Some are useing minnows and catching w/b non-stop.


----------



## leovpin

I fished the river today. Few suckers, a couple of rock bass, a tiny smallie and what I though for a second was a huge bass (when it hit...). I know they are around I just never got one from the Blanchard. They at least fight hard


----------



## walkerdog

Went out for a couple hours last nite and picked up a couple more.


----------



## walkerdog

How is everyone else doing? I know i cant be the only one catching walleye as often as they been hitting. How about the white bass? I have caught litterally hundreds of those. Lets see those pics findlay fisherman.


----------



## Littlelunker

I got a few whites the other night, no walleye yet so far, going out again tonight. We fish from shore cause my dad's 12ft boat doesn't have lights (working on that). I'll be sure to bring the camera with me tonight.


----------



## creekrock

I fished Findlay Reservoir #2 for the first time today. I was there all afternoon, caught 49 White Bass (all released) and had a blast. They were all 12-14.5". I was using light gear and lost one really nice fish. I am thinking it was a big White Bass. I am just wondering what is the biggest White Bass you guys have caught out of that Reservoir?


----------



## leovpin

I was curious about what lures/bait you guys have been using. I've been to the reservoir a couple of times and caught some fish but no madness like you are reporting. I don't have a boat so I am stuck on land so crawler harnesses are not an option


----------



## clock876

Dont help the winds we have been getting.Go there alot myself and have only seen one white bass.Been there at all times as well.Doing the best right at dark with the crappie and i have got some monster cat out of there this year. I have boat fished that place as well Dont get much better than that..Keep up the good catches hope i can et into them before they stop..I know its getting close!!


----------



## Littlelunker

Hit #2 again tonight, got 1 White Bass that we released, but kept a monster catfish. He was a real fighter, hit on a minnow 3ft below a lighted bobber, then dove straight down. Had several others get off, guessing white bass, they seemed to be hitting light and quick tonight. 

Had the best luck on minnows, but I only had about 8 (caught out of a creek near our house today), so next time we go out we're gonna bring more. They will bite on worms, but not as much it seems. We've just been using #4 hooks light split shot, set 3-4ft under lighted night bobbers. Been going out around 9pm, going to the side that has the wind to our backs (been the northeast corner the last couple of times). They are hitting anywhere from 6ft off bank all the way out to 25ft off, which is about as far as I can cast. 

Heres a pic of the Cat I got tonight, around 21", he's dinner for tomorrow.


----------



## walkerdog

Picked up a couple more last night. Along with 13 white bass (throw back) a couple crappie 











Also got a hold of this big carp. chunked him up for turtle trapping which is just around the corner


----------



## ress

Try useing 1/16 jig head with a 2inch or 3inch green twister tail. the ones with sparkle work best for me. Cast from shore out each direction till you find how deep they are. Most are about 20 - 30 feet off shore. I use the 10 o'clock to 3 o'clock method the most. If casting straight out your only in the stike zone for a short distance. they are still lit up, the best is when the may-flies start showing up, but I caught several w/b in the afternoon. Good Luck!


----------



## Curly

> was curious about what lures/bait you guys have been using. I've been to the reservoir a couple of times and caught some fish but no madness like you are reporting. I don't have a boat so I am stuck on land so crawler harnesses are not an option


Funny you say harnesses are out.....i shorten the leader and cast them carolina rigged....and i catch fish(sometimes BIG sheephead fun to catch) with them at night on the shore. Depends on what species you want to catch on what lures to use. Start throwing every color of crank you have till you catch them. I always target smallies and find shad color and olive drab cranks catch smallies for me.....although the crank bite is slow right now for smallies.


----------



## walkerdog

I'm using glass shad rap #5 Shad rap RS or a husky jerk. My buddy uses worm harness and does good. 

Got a hold of a 20 inch last night. Nothing special but bigger than what i been getting.











Anyone been getting any perch lately? I might try my hand into those tonight if the weather cooperates.


----------



## Silver Spyder

Im from Lima and want to come up to Findaly this weekend to try out the resivours.. Never been there before, where are the best spots to fish from shore? What res. holds what kind of fish? Lookin for white bass/crappie/ anything that will bite...

Thanks guys


Jeremy


----------



## ress

Wind direction and speed have everything to do with it! They are 40' above the ground so the wind is a factor. Drive to the top of both and you can see where to fish. Another way is to drive around both and walk up the steps to have a look. Now-- w/b are on fire! 10 - 14 inchs, 20 ft off shore with small jigs or small hooks and minnows, 6-8-' down. Crappie have been slow but I have seen some caught. they are deeper than w/b. Some walleye are being caught useing what ever you use elsewhere. I have not heard of many perch, but have some in a bucket along with crappie. late, 8pm to 11pm works best for me.


----------



## thistubesforu

can u get around decent with a trolling motor or do u need a small gas never been there but have been talking about going for a few years now


----------



## walkerdog

Silver Spyder said:


> Im from Lima and want to come up to Findaly this weekend to try out the resivours.. Never been there before, where are the best spots to fish from shore? What res. holds what kind of fish? Lookin for white bass/crappie/ anything that will bite...
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> Jeremy


I dont fish from shore just from boat. I catch most my fish on south or north bank. West bank is horrible hardly catch anything. But i do see alot of people catch crappie and white bass off the dock on west bank. But be careful if fishing off dock there are a ton of xmas trees on the bottom and easy to snag on. If your wanting white bass now is the time to get out there. I catch a ton of those every night. Crappie seem to not be hitting as hard as they were about 2-3 weeks ago. I did talk to an older fella at the resivoir 2 nights ago and he said he seen 3 guys catch 70 perch early morning about 40 feet from the dock useing minnows. I think im going to go out tonight and try some perchin.


----------



## walkerdog

thistubesforu said:


> can u get around decent with a trolling motor or do u need a small gas never been there but have been talking about going for a few years now


You could use a trolling motor on a decent day. I have a 7.5 and i usually just use it to troll around with.


----------



## walkerdog

ress said:


> Wind direction and speed have everything to do with it! QUOTE]
> 
> Exactly right! On a windy or stormy day seem best for me. Example...Last night i went out about 7 trolled till 10 and only caught about 10 white bass.Weather and wind was fair. Storm rolled in 10:00-10:30 windy raining cats and dogs kept trolling fish were hitting alot better. Fished till 11:30 and ended up with 2 walleye 1 keeper and 10 more white bass.


----------



## Hthclan

I live in Perrysburg, usually fish the Maumee near Orleans park but thinking about driving down to the res this Sat. Never been there before looking for advice on where is the best spot to go for bank fishing for white bass?


----------



## Silver Spyder

walkerdog said:


> I dont fish from shore just from boat. I catch most my fish on south or north bank. West bank is horrible hardly catch anything. But i do see alot of people catch crappie and white bass off the dock on west bank. But be careful if fishing off dock there are a ton of xmas trees on the bottom and easy to snag on. If your wanting white bass now is the time to get out there. I catch a ton of those every night. Crappie seem to not be hitting as hard as they were about 2-3 weeks ago. I did talk to an older fella at the resivoir 2 nights ago and he said he seen 3 guys catch 70 perch early morning about 40 feet from the dock useing minnows. I think im going to go out tonight and try some perchin.


Whats the hot color? The usual white or chartreuse? What about rooster tails? Might head up today after work and see if I can get some WB..

Jeremy


----------



## walkerdog

Silver Spyder said:


> Whats the hot color? The usual white or chartreuse? What about rooster tails? Might head up today after work and see if I can get some WB..
> 
> Jeremy


I been useing this one but also have good luck with blue and white one


----------



## ress

Walker- I was going the other way about the wind. I bet the boat is more the key, you hit some schooled fish. HTH- try the east side if not too much wind from the west. They like SMALL bait and that can get diffacult to cast in strong winds. If you go heavier be ready to get snagged alot on the big rocks. although,, I saw a nice basket of fish last night comeing from the east side in tough winds! it takes awhile to learn the place. I think if a person just wants to catch fish now, minnows- slip bobber- 8ft down- east side- later in the day- should keep them busy!


----------



## basscatcher82

Was out at the res a day this week. Caught several white bass, a few crappie, a couple cats, and a lot of walleyes. Unfortunately all the walleye I caught was just spikes. Nothing over 12 inches. I am glad to see this as the fishing should be good for years to come.


----------



## micropsycho

I just got my first boat recently and me and the wife have been fishing lima lately. Now we want to try the Findlay reservoirs. Which one should we fish (1 or 2) and where? Kinda interested in the white bass action. 

Any help would greatly be appreciated. 

Still learning about boating and backing up the boat trailer. I'm getting better, just takes time i guess.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Littlelunker

White bass can be found in both I believe, with Res 2 having more in it.

Depends on your boat's size and what type of motor you have. Res 1 is Electric and row only, Res 2 has a limit of 9.9 hp gas. If you just have a small john boat (12ft or less) Res 1 wouldn't be too bad, the ramp is a little trickier to turn around near and back into, but it's better than it was a few years ago. Res 2 has a very large and good launch area, and anything fairly stable over 10-12ft should do fine depending on weather conditions. 

My Dad's 12ft does great in #2, but my 10ft won't do well in there because it has too narrow of a beam, they are both flat bottoms.


----------



## micropsycho

Thanks for the info Littlelunker. I have a 12' sea nymph. I think it is about 56" inches wide. I have two trolling motors on it. I think we are going to try Sunday morning. 

I really appreciate the info on the ramps too. That helped make my decision.


----------



## Littlelunker

no problem. I need to get a new battery for my trolling motor that powers my 10ft. Any suggestions on batteries that won't break the bank? I have an older Minn-Kota 15 lb thrust.

Res 2 is really easy to get a boat up and backed into. You may want to drive over to Res 1 sometime and walk up the hill to see it's launch area, there's not nearly as much room to turn around and back in, but with a little practice you can do it. Both Res's ramps are great, so there no problem there, its just how much room you have to maneuver your truck/trailer.

I have been getting white bass in the evening-night from shore, but by boat they have been taking them all day, so you should be good whenever you go out. Good luck, and bring a camera so you can post some good shots of what ya get.


----------



## bassmaniac

LittleLunker, I got my batterys from WalMart, the old one by Meijers. Those Everstarts last me about 4 years. If you have a good charger, they'll last you a while.


----------



## micropsycho

Actually, I just bought a new battery from Wal-Mart as well. It cost me $84.00. A little pricey, but worth it. I think it is a 27 series instead of the 24 series deep cycle.

I will definitely bring the camera.

Thanks again!


----------



## walkerdog

I haven't been to findlay in a week now anyone still catching the walleye. Or did the front that moved in shut them all off.


----------



## clock876

Went to the res. last night.4 cats,4 eye still dinks,1 giant bluegill,cpl of small crappies.The guy next to me had to catch 50 crappie every cast,should have asked what he was usin cause they were not hittin my jig .All from shore of course.Love to hit that in a boat once.


----------



## ress

Were you on the floating dock at #2? I saw some caught on the north side in the afternoon with minnows. The cats are hitting anything that moves. caught a few throwing my crappie jig!


----------



## clock876

Not me on the docks,,I fish the back side of 2 down by the pumphouse and when i have the energy the back corrner of 1..Goin again tonight see if i can do any better..


----------



## walkerdog

I went out for a few hours this weekend and picked up these keepers.

Friday....
18"









Saturday....
17"









Sunday....
18"


----------



## ress

caught a few walleye, one keeper, and 2 14 inch w/b. , north wall between 8pm and 10pm. Going to eat the w/b for lunch today. I haven't ate one of those in years.


----------



## Curly

I have been catching so many whitebass this year i said what the heck "im going to eat some". It was my first time ever eating them. I cut out all the dark red meat and baked them with a recipe i have and boy were they delicious. I cooked them for a date and she said they were spectacular. Could have been the recipe though.


----------



## Littlelunker

White Bass is delicious, the Catfish I caught out of the res a couple of weeks ago was by far the cleanest cat I've ever cooked up. The res has some darn good fish!


----------



## walkerdog

I haven't been fishing in a week since the walleye fishing isnt that great anymore. So i decided to take my son out for an hour to see if he could catch anything. Couldn't have been more proud. He caught his first walleye all on his own. He was tickled to death to catch one.


----------



## tiffinsmallies2

very cool and great job! now he will be chasing eyes for the rest of his life.


----------



## ress

Nice!!!!!!!! now keep takeing him, he looks like he is on top of the world!


----------



## ress

Cats are booming on #2. Walk west from #1 to the s.e. corner of #2. I used a large hook and a full nightcrawler, no sinker! Cast out and let it sink. Before it hits bottom, WAMMM! I caught 7 in about 1hr. yesterday from 1:30 til 2:30PM. Between 1.5# and 4#.


----------



## leovpin

Nice report! I was debating on wether hitting the river or the res. I guess I have decided


----------



## ress

Lots of action on #2 lately. Several nice catches of perch and a few crappie, and of course catfish like crazy. Mostly worms and slip bobber, 12 - 15'.


----------



## walkerdog

what are you using to catch your perch? In boat or bank?


----------



## ress

Bank fishing,, 1/2 or less worm, 12ft. or so deep.


----------



## flagcityfisherman

Floating Dock fishing...1/2 worm, small hook, small split shot (optional) six inches from hook...drop straight down off the edge of dock bring worm up just off bottom (about 13 foot) and jig slowly up and down. Bobbers at a depth of 15 to 18 feet casted out in front of dock.. baited with worms are catching yellow perch too. I have been averaging anywhere from 12 to 24 perch per morning...7 to 10 inches..with an occassional jumbo. The res is very clear and on several days the water glistened with hundreds of yellow perch right under the dock and under the boats in that area as well. Minnows and wax worms aren't producing yellow perch off the dock as well. Crappie fishing has been hit and miss..minnows and jigs are still your best bet for crappie off the dock.

Boat fishing... worm, minnows and cut bait are picking up good catches of perch about 20 yards in front of floating dock ...the new hot spot this past weekend is in between floating dock and boat ramp. They're using spreaders and minnows for yellow perch but watch out for the x-mas trees.

Side note...Lately on the weekends there has been a guy selling bait (LAKE SHINERS -$2 and worms) out of a trailer in the parking lot. But he is hit and miss on weekdays.

See ya @ the res!


----------



## ress

Welcome flagcityfisherman!


----------



## flagcityfisherman

Thanks ress. This is a great site and I enjoy reading your updates. BTW, yesterday morning the perch were awol...caught and released 21 bluegill and sunfish. All together the dock only produced less than a dozen yellow perch Monday morning and I was limited to one eight incher.


----------



## huntinmedic18

Went today, 3 fishermen, 3 1/2 hrs, 3 bites. Not a good day but hey, beats working. Winds were pretty strong and there was only one other boat and a few fishing off of the dock and shore but no one catching much.


----------



## ress

I have caught a few w/b on the north wall on #2 the past couple days. The carp and catfish are jumping big-time.


----------



## leovpin

I saw someone in the river today on a john boat with an outboard. I thought it was pretty cool, I was just wondering where someone launches a boat in the Blanchard. Was it an OGFer?


----------



## Littlelunker

The only place I know to launch in town is off East Main Cross, back behind Brinkmans market (near Bright Rd). I'm not sure about anywhere on the other end of town.


----------



## leovpin

I hit res #2 today from 5:30 to around 7:00 pm. I had my mom and my 11-month old son with me so I just walked along the bank and made a cast here and there. I managed two decent size channels. Both were caught on a red Berkeley Nightcrawler fished on a small octopus hook and a little split shot. They hit near shore; a lot of fun on the ultra light.


----------



## ress

cats are everywhere out there, I fished into the wind yesterday on the east side and caught 4 in 2 hrs sitting in one spot.


----------



## Thunder29

I fished the east side of #2 on the 7th for 3 hours never got a bite. Went out this morning same area and nothing( I've picked up some nice cats there, that is why I keep trying it ). Moved over to #1 picked up 3 really nice cats from noon till 2pm. Got to hot when the clouds cleared and no breeze. Going back tonight an try!!


----------



## ress

There are a few crappie being taken from the floating dock on #2. Minnows and slip bobber, 10ft - 14ft. Real SLOW, but a few. I saw a 11 inch blue-gill in a basket from #1. He said that was the first bite and then all dinks after that. Cats are still around, worm on bottom. Caught 3 yesterday, and a GAINT W/B, 15 inchs long!!


----------



## glacier_dropsy

I'm new to the area and have been throwing every lure I have from the shore the last few days with only a few small sunfish to show for it. Where should I go to pick up bait around Findlay?


----------



## texasfisherman

i went over to findlay 2 weeks ago and lucky for me i still had some worms left. i looked on my gps and i didnt find anything around findlay. i asked some guy and he said he buys his bait from some old blind lady in her house. he tried to explain directions but im not from here so i didnt get them. if any of you guys know what he was talking about, please feel free to post up the directions.


----------



## Littlelunker

Where he was talking about is 

P&A Bait and Tackle
215 Jefferson St
Findlay
419-423-8488 - Maren Pepple.
It's best to call her ahead of time to make sure she has what you need. The shop is off to the side of the house, go in one door and there's a doorbell you can ring. 

Would you need directions from the Res or from somewhere in town?
Here's a mapquest plot to help out too...
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Findlay&state=OH&address=215+Jefferson


----------



## Littlelunker

You can also get worms at Walmart and Meijers, both are on Tiffin Ave. East side of town, or the other Walmart on the west side, right off I-75 (Exit 159) and US 224.


----------



## glacier_dropsy

Thanks for the info. I shop Walmart when I can't find a better alternative, but if there is a small business owner in town, I will try to spend my dollar there, thanks again for the map and phone number.


----------



## mlearned

Just got back from the reservoir yesterday.
I didn't catch much of anything, but Man o Man. If you know what you're doing out there...
I saw a husband and wife team fill a basket with crappie. 
Another guy about 20 feet away ended up catching a couple catfish (don't think they were flatheads, but still really new at this). Said they were too small for them to keep, and gave 'em to the crappie couple (no pun intended).
Then he pulled in what looked like a 8 lb carp!
I gotta get my act together...
Guess I'm taking my inlaws on the Maumee this weekend. Hopefully I can line up a decent day and catching more than 1 or two bluegill!!


----------



## glacier_dropsy

Had slightly more luck today, and saw something strange in the process. 

I started off around 2PM on the south side of #1 with my fly rod. The surface bite was dead, but I had fun catching some small sunfish on small olive wooly buggers.

I moved over to the N side of #2 and switched over to spin casting. I caught a few bait sized sunfish by casting crappie jigs. I decided it was time for some real fishing, and tied on a jointed shad rap. I managed to catch my PB white bass, maybe 15 inches or so. Here's the weird part, when I was pulling it in, their were two NICE largemouth just following it in. I would guess the larger of the two was around 20 inches. They followed it right up to my feet, and never got spooked. After I released the WB, I spotted them a few more times in about 8ft of water, just cruising, couldnt get them to bite on the crank though. I've never seen bass do that before. I also saw 2 average smallmouth in 4-6 FOW, both of those spooked before I could cast to them.


----------



## ress

Heard good reports of W/B and S/M being caught at dusk on #1. 1/16th to 1/8th oz tube jig and small crank baits. All were taken from shore along the South East side.


----------



## dirtydawg75

My buddy and i had some decent luck the past few times out, stringer full of perch and some really big cats in res 2. No walleye unfortunately but we hadn't had much luck with those this year. A few of the cats were pretty big but here's the two biggest so far this year, both 29 in. Helluva lot of fun gettin those puppies in!


----------



## bignosdaddy

I have been fishing off of the shoreline at night at the Res.2 from 9pm--1am on Friday and Sat for the past 2 weekends using Leeches, Worms, Minnows and only caught 2 walleye and 3 perch  I have no idea what is going on out there!!! I will say one thing though that I have never seen in my life. If you go out there between those times and go around the boat lauch you will see atleast 2 dozen or more Carp and they are atleast 30" or more!! It is a site to see let me tell ya.


----------



## ress

Welcome Bignosdaddy to OGF! If your limitted to fishing that time of the day,or night, thats not a bad catch rate. I might offer a little advise though, move around. Walleye at night are tough to catch from shore. Perch don't bite at night out there. cats will bite about anytime, so your not doing all that bad.


----------



## leovpin

I hit the Res last night from 10:30 to around 2:00. Lots of nibbles, no takers. We were targeting cats with shrimp on the bottom. The guys next to us had a fish pull on their rods in, he sat it down for a second and flying it went. The fish managed to drag it for a while but he was able to retrieve it. I might try again on Friday night.


----------



## catfish catchers

leovpin said:


> I hit the Res last night from 10:30 to around 2:00. Lots of nibbles, no takers. We were targeting cats with shrimp on the bottom. The guys next to us had a fish pull on their rods in, he sat it down for a second and flying it went. The fish managed to drag it for a while but he was able to retrieve it. I might try again on Friday night.


 what was on the end of his line?


----------



## leovpin

Catfishcatcher, he ended up breaking his line in the process of retrieving the pole so the fish got away....


----------



## bignosdaddy

ress said:


> Welcome Bignosdaddy to OGF! If your limitted to fishing that time of the day,or night, thats not a bad catch rate. I might offer a little advise though, move around. Walleye at night are tough to catch from shore. Perch don't bite at night out there. cats will bite about anytime, so your not doing all that bad.


Hey Thanks for having me on this forum...No that is not the only times I can make it out there but it the best times I have heard to go...So my 9 yr old son and I decided to give it a try...Yea I geuss you could say that is not bad at all...We have had our fair share of catfish too  We are trying for the Walleye or Perch or anything here lately lol..We haven't had the best of luck like I said but hey we will keep trying and see what comes about.. 



leovpin said:


> I hit the Res last night from 10:30 to around 2:00. Lots of nibbles, no takers. We were targeting cats with shrimp on the bottom. The guys next to us had a fish pull on their rods in, he sat it down for a second and flying it went. The fish managed to drag it for a while but he was able to retrieve it. I might try again on Friday night.


Yea I might be out there this weekend as well so if anyone wants to go with me just hit me on the cell 567-429-8098 it is verizon cell with texting


----------



## bignosdaddy

I am heading out to the res. here in just a bit so if anyone wants to meet up just hit me on the cell 567-429-8098 it is verizon cell with texting...I will post up later on what all happens.


----------



## bignosdaddy

Well we just got back. We got out there at 3:00pm and just walked in and we brought 2 Perch and 1 White Bass. We were fishing on a boat in Res. 1 drifting and anchoring bobber fishing. We caught 1 Perch on a minnow and 1 Perch on a Night Crawler bobber fishing close to the boat dock. So like I said is anyone wants to go out some time feel free to hit me up on my cell. Have a good one everybody and I will keep all of you posted on our next outing


----------



## leovpin

I hit the mighty creek for the past couple of days. I've been trying to target bass, I caught a couple of good ones, no pictures this time  I am trying to up my game on the jig-n-pig/baitcaster combination. The water is really low so you can actually see the deeper holes and the bass chasing the baitfish. They seemed to be scattered and there aren't very many on any single spot. 

Next time i go out I might go after some carp, they are everywhere in that river. From small ones to giants. They fight so hard and there are so many of them out there that if I get skunked then I should retire from fishing


----------



## ress

Bignos - - Thanks for the offer. Sounds like you had a normal mid august trip. It sure has come to a halt out there. I pulled a few crappie last week and the fish were warmer than the air temp. I think the perch, and now the crappie have moved to the deeper water. I was there today and watched 6 boats launch and go to the far east side. I fished on the floating dock for 2 hrs. and not even a bump! I'am thinking it has to cool abit for them to get active.


----------



## walkerdog

I went to the small resivoir saturday night to try my luck on the perch. Had alot of nibbles but no perch. I did manage to land this walleye. 23 inch 3.7lbs. 










side note......

Not sure if anyone is into frog gigging or not but right now the river is just flooded with them. I took my 6yr old daughter out for her first time and she had a blast!!! We ended up with more frogs than we could eat. Check out the pic and video below of my daughters first frog. Walleye and frog for supper....doesn't get any better than that!!!!!!


----------



## leovpin

Nice walleye! I wish the river had as many smallies as it does frogs, or at least that I could catch that many


----------



## bignosdaddy

ress said:


> Bignos - - Thanks for the offer. Sounds like you had a normal mid august trip. It sure has come to a halt out there. I pulled a few crappie last week and the fish were warmer than the air temp. I think the perch, and now the crappie have moved to the deeper water. I was there today and watched 6 boats launch and go to the far east side. I fished on the floating dock for 2 hrs. and not even a bump! I'am thinking it has to cool abit for them to get active.


Hey np any time man. Like I said many times if any of you people on here want to go fishing with me just hit the cell you can text or call what ever works best for you 567-429-8098 "verizon". I work 7-4 at MBS so I can only except texts during those times  
Also I own the only paintball team here in Findlay and one of my team memeber's uncle owns a charter service and I am thinking of setting up a walleye charter so if any of you are interested feel free to hit me up and lmk. He said he would nagotaite a price once I see how people I get to go.


----------



## walkerdog

Went out for nearly a hour last night and managed to pick up these two. (10 1/2 and 9 1/2) The white bass and catfish sure kept me busy!


----------



## Littlelunker

Whites and Cat's hitting on #2 again at night? I'll have to head out there with the Wife sometime in the next few days, she's been wanting to go night fishing again lately.


----------



## cherrell136

Nice perch


----------



## walkerdog

cherrell136 said:


> Nice perch


Thanks. Got 2 more last night. 10 and 10 1/2. Gonna try it again tonight.I'll be at #1. I may battle the storm but i'm confident i can do better than just 2 lol. If i could just keep those darn white bass off my hook!!!!! Anyone eat those things? i can deliver a bucket full if anyone wants them.


----------



## Littlelunker

I love white bass! are you shore fishing or going out in a small boat? btw I live on George St if your delivering free fish, lol.


----------



## leovpin

I hit the river today right before sunset until around 9:00 am. The top water bite was on! Caught 3 LM and 1 SM. No size but fun anyways. They all came on a zara spook. I caught the all fish in the first hour or so, had several other boil ups but no takers. After it got sunny the carp showed up and the bass left  

Cheers!


----------



## ress

Started at the floating dock today, it was rocking big time in the 2 foot waves. tried for an hour then decided to hit the NE corner out of the wind. FISH ON!!!! Almost every cast a 2lb to 4lb. cat. Minnow under a slip bober 10ft down about 40ft to 50 ft out. i beleive I stopped at 11 or so. Realeased all.


----------



## leovpin

Nice reports. Makes me jealous


----------



## Opa

wife & i are going to head to the reservoir tomorrow. How the temp isn't too bad. going to use minnows and some worms hoping to get some crappie and maybe a eye.


----------



## texasfisherman

you goin to res 1 or 2? im going over there tomorrow around 11 am as well. im going to be at 1 and you should see me as ill be the only one fishing out of an inflatable raft, lol.


----------



## flagcityfisherman

Great morning on the boat and the only guy on the dock this evening had a mixed bag of crappie and perch. There were large schools of perch spotted on the bottom and also elevated about 4 ft.. Heard all the rumors about redworms but they hit our minnows hard and left the rws alone. It was an ugly morning but the fishing was spot on!


----------



## Opa

hope to be at #2 around noon. will be in a tin boat hope the water isn't too low at the dock


----------



## ress

Flagcity,,, I've spent my summer on that thing, as you know, so we heard of a bite from shore and decided to give it try. Took one 10in. perch and one throw-back in 30 min. As it normally goes, caught it on the first cast and then nothing, it's a curse to catch on the first cast seems like. 
The dock has been good to me this year, such an easy way to spend time fishing and BSing. 
Texas,,,,,,, the docks are fine!


----------



## Opa

OK, went to res #2, got there about 12:15. wandered over to the bouy in the NE corner where 5 boats are fishing. Anchor, drop a line with a minnow and nothing. can see the other boats catching perch left & right but we get not a bite. stick around for 3 hours, and the worst/best part is the wife out fishes me. the boats around me caught 30 to 50 perch, we get 8. we are using fat head minnows from maumee tackle acause that is all they have.
OK, does the type of minnow make a difference or an i just jink'sed??

HELP


----------



## BRUSHFINDER90

I just got home,was out @ findlay res 2 from 6:30 to 7:45 PM. Was on the west bank got crappies and perch. Crappies on minnows and bobber(slip- bobber) set about 5 foot deep. Perch was all on a crappie rig with red worms and waxworm. Both of my brothers where out, in the boat this mor as the sun was just coming up. Till about 10:30 got there limit of Perch and 26 crappies. They had LAKE SHINERS and Flatheads minnows. After shiners were gone moved to minnows but tip them with waxworm and used a flicker spinner hook. Shane added small pieces of foil to his hook for flash and he said, "that it helped put some fish in the boat". I did not have shiners, but have used them and did very well with them. Hope that helps you, and good luck !!!!


----------



## flagcityfisherman

We were there with you, Opa... We spotted a huge school at the buoy at around 10:30 am and immediately started catching nice perch. I don't think the minnow matters as much as the presentation. The less bling the better. I tie a single #6 hook on the end of my line and and place a few splitshots about 6 in. above the hook. I double hooked a minnow from tail to head (this makes the head angle toward the bottom). Drop it down to the bottom and let it set for a 5 count and slowly raise for a crank. If action is slow... slowly jig minnow up and down to the bottom. My other line I placed a sinker on the bottom of my line and tied a #6 snelled hook about four inches above the sinker so that the minnow sets about an inch from the sinker when fishing. I used a redworm on this rig and it seemed to produce the larger jumbo perch. I kept this rig close to the bottom as possible. My Brother uses the second method with minnows and he duplicated my success. Hope this helps!


----------



## flagcityfisherman




----------



## Opa

Nice catch
Which boat were you in. my was the sea nymph


----------



## ress

10in - 12in jumbos and 8 10-11inch crappie yesterday. heard there were a few 14in perch taken also. these perch are twice the thickness as the ones on Erie! If not already this post will get the word out. I noticed alot of new boats at the res yesterday. At one point 14 trailers in the parking lot. Bring red worms and any type minnow, on the bottom. Saw many limits of perch like the one Flagcity had. COME GETTEM!!


----------



## texasfisherman

so where is the action then? the NE corner of res 2? about how far from the shore would u say i should drop anchor? crappie rigs with minnows and red worms are the trick? oh and what are the best times to fish them?


----------



## ress

Texas,,,, if you go you'll see the area. Bring your stuff, diferent things work for different people IMO.


----------



## texasfisherman

keep an eye out for me as im the only one in the res with either an inflatable yellow kayak or an inflatable fish hunter raft!


----------



## Opa

Going to # 2 again in the morning. Hope the weather isn't too bad. anybody else going??


----------



## ress

Boy the words out! Counted 24 boats on the water yesterday on #2. Heard mixed reports. Some that got there early limited and others not so good. Most of the ones I saw were 10-12in. Some used red worms and others minnows. ALSO :: saw one boat useing his large horse power motor,, That will get you a LARGE fine. Was told by city employee that maintains the res. DNR has been notified. Don't chance it, not worth it.


----------



## Opa

We didn't catch many but fried them up tonight and the were MMMM good


----------



## cherrell136

Congrats to all on the success at Findlay Res. If anyone has an upcoming open seat, please PM me as I do not have a boat but would very much appreciate the opportunity. I can supply the bait.


----------



## ress

Just back from res. #2. Slow, slow, slow. Wind from the SE at 12 - 15 didn't help. DNR in full mode, checking licence and checking fish. Too many reports of guys taking a limit and then going back later for more! Heard also Watercraft has been watching for high HP motors.


----------



## Opa

Glad to see the DNR out reying to enforce the regulations. No need for large motors on small pond and no need to be greedy on the number of fish, leave a few for you fellow fisherpeople(if there is such a word to be politically correct)


----------



## fshnfreak

what is the daily bag limit over there on the res?


----------



## LEfriend

Anyone hit Findlay today?... It is dead still right now here, so might not be too bad wind wise. Finally got a decent day and wouldn't you know I am housebound with a bad cold and sore throat.


----------



## ress

I have not checked myself for the limit, only because I would not get that close,, but am TOLD it is 40. Many limits have been taken, I saw first-hand several limits. A basket with 80 perch between 10 - 13 inchs is quite a sight. Over the last 2 -3 days most have said it has realy calmed down. Yesterday I brought home 7 12 inch perch and 4 10- 11 inch crappie. all perch had begaining egg sack development. So its good the bite has slowed, will leave some for when the ice comes!


----------



## texasfisherman

which res are u guys hitting up? 1 or 2? which would u recommend for perch? i know both have perch but i would like to know which ones would u guys prefer.


----------



## jmenchhofer

texasfisherman said:


> which res are u guys hitting up? 1 or 2? which would u recommend for perch? i know both have perch but i would like to know which ones would u guys prefer.


There are at least 5 posts on this page referring to #2. I'll bet there are at least a couple of people on here who are wishing they wouldn't have been quite so specific after drawing such a crowd!


----------



## Thunder29

Made it out for a couple of hours before dark. Picked up 15 nice perch and 4 cats (all 6 or 7 pounders). That was fun!!!


----------



## flagcityfisherman

The floating dock produced 12 crappie and a half a dozen fat perch this afternoon. Minnows at about 11 ft. Fish On!


----------



## texasfisherman

so its hitting good off the docks? should i get on my boat or would i have the same luck off of the dock?


----------



## ress

Off the dock is better. You can move around if needed.


----------



## flagcityfisherman

I prefer off a boat.. it gives you more options and a fishfinder. The dock is hit or miss and some days it's full of fishermen.


----------



## ress

I guess I should have worded it different, Off the dock ment not on the dock. I agree a boat would be a better choice. Tuesday with the wind blowing out of the NNW I hit the north bank of #2. It took awhile, but got 5 10 inch perch. caught on both red worms and minnows, on bottom. Not going til Monday now that winter temps are here.


----------



## flagcityfisherman

Thanks for the update, Ress! Looks like an ugly weekend for fishing with a chance of snow Saturday morning! Guess I'll stay home and watch the Buckeyes/Browns?? win again this weekend.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

BlueRibbonTaxidermy said:


> Man I think this TEXAS dude is waitin for someone to catch em & bring em to him....... Dude, if your not going to post something intelligent quit posting!


He wants you to catch the fish with your bare hands, put them on his hook and then tug on the line. Oh, and they better be state record perch.


----------



## ress

I think he is new to fishing this area. Not to slam anyone but it does take time to figure out tatics. I don't mind helping, as I seeked it when starting ice fishing, so I think we all need to simply go along and be kind. I have a very agressive neighbor that wants to know everything, he is so pumped that he does not realise it.


----------



## flagcityfisherman

,,,the fish were on! Some awesome perch catches coming off the res today! Here's to all the 'cough' dedicated fisherman that hit it today and were rewarding with a 40 perch ticket! Fish on Findlay!


----------



## leovpin

I know this is a post about Findlay but I just wanted to let everyone know that the Crappies are bitting in Fostoria. We hit the Veterans Reservoir, the big one, and there are lots of crappies on the shallow. Most too small to keep but if you are patient and move around a little you can catch enough for a fish fry  The ticket was minnows about 6 feet down a long cast away from the shore.

I may go out again on Sunday.

Cheers!

Leo


----------



## flagcityfisherman

FYI...The Man is really cracking down! Make sure your boats are and motors are licensed and 9.9 hp or less. Double check your fish count...40 per fisherman (one over will cost you). And most especially DON'T fish for a friend once you meet your personal limit! They hav one guy manning binaculars and another in a truck pulling you over as you leave. I had a buddy stopped a mile away from the res...they checked his catch and questioned him about helping another guy with his limit. The fishing is awesome...just be aware of the rules, someone could be watching you! Fish ON, Findlay!
BTW, it looks like my Saturdays just opened up even more for fishing..thanks to Tressel and the Bucks...


----------



## ress

Yeh,, someone got a 150.00 fine yesterday for not having life jackets, which is ok, not worth your life. Div. of Watercraft watching also. Had a bud leave with a limit and only made it to the parking lot before GW stopped to check everything out. We are always honest so no big deal. Myself, took 23 home. It took less than 2 hrs. and threw back several 8 inchers as most were 9 to 12 inches. It is unbeleivable the perch are that thick! I've fished the res for 15+ years and have never seen this kind of action.


----------



## flagcityfisherman

Yea, I think they need to keep things safe and controlled. The only violation I have seen lately is guys catching their limit and helping others. BTW, how does that work if your on a boat and both adding to the livenet? I would assume they are fining guys that have completely quit fishing for themselves and are giving every fish they catch away? Not sure how that works..maybe someone can help me out with the details.


----------



## KingFish4815

anyone here fishing in a tracker targa 16? We were fishing near you and did ok. The fish were nice, like the ones we get ice fishing.


----------



## texasfisherman

how about you tell me that to my face next time in findlay? actually our faces as this username represents 5 hardened former marines/army soldiers whom are decorated veterans of the iraq and afghanistan war. im sorry i was out of the country risking my life for you and your friend bucket so you can chill back here and have a good time fishing; and, im not from here im from texas where we do real fishing and not mess around with little reservoirs so how about you quit posting and know who you are dealing with before you try and be tough through the internet.


----------



## captnroger

Another tread shut down due to personal attacks.


----------

